# Depression and Emirgration



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi My name is Lottie and my Husband is Paul....we have two Children 10 and 5 and have just found out that my job is listed on this years emigration list are are about to start our application !!!!!

I know this is a delicate subject for some people but has anybody managed to emigrate from the UK to Canada while on anti-depressant medication ? I am worried this will effect me........i have been taken medication for the last 15 years as I suffer from anxiety attacks but I stress that I have a very good career and have never taken time off work due to this illness. I have never been in hospital and never been on benefits....so do you think I will be ok......

Many Thanks

Lottie


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

anybody ....................................................


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Lottienpaul said:


> Hi My name is Lottie and my Husband is Paul....we have two Children 10 and 5 and have just found out that my job is listed on this years emigration list are are about to start our application !!!!!
> 
> I know this is a delicate subject for some people but has anybody managed to emigrate from the UK to Canada while on anti-depressant medication ? I am worried this will effect me........i have been taken medication for the last 15 years as I suffer from anxiety attacks but I stress that I have a very good career and have never taken time off work due to this illness. I have never been in hospital and never been on benefits....so do you think I will be ok......
> 
> ...


I have no direct experience of this but it might be an idea to contact the Canadian Embassy and ask there - your depression and medication will come up at your medicals but that is further along in the process. If it were me I would be proactive and ask what the remifications might be first.
Sorry I can't be any more helpful


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Mandy I will contact them tomorrow


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Or you can try to contact one of the medical practitioners for your area:
Designated Medical Practitionners


----------



## TheWesties59 (Mar 29, 2010)

I know when it comes to medicals if the Candians think you will be over $5000.00 of medical expenses a year it could be difficult!

Best of luck but expect a long wait, we've been on the wait list for 3 year and still have a potential 10-12 months before we get the ok!


----------



## Lottienpaul (Mar 21, 2010)

My prescription is way under that a year......and to be quite honest I don't my paying for it privately if needs be ! I won't be applying for my visa until November this year so are quite prepared that is will be a good 3 to 4 years if we make it !


----------

